# a couple of pest sites...



## likespaphs (May 5, 2007)

didn't know if anyone could use these....
danish pest site
insect and arthropod pest id
featured creatures (u of florida bug page)


----------



## Grandma M (May 16, 2007)

I like the Danish Pest Site, just wish it was in Engllish also. The pictures are great and also helpful.

Thanks


----------



## NYEric (May 16, 2007)

The Danish site has an english version icon!


----------

